# Microwave



## goldsilverpro (Jun 18, 2013)

I haven't used a microwave since reading this.

http://usahitman.com/microwave-test/


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow...

I have heard of water having a "memory" of sort.... never seen that pronounced...


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've always thought of a microwave been dodgy.

How can all that radiation be healthy at the first place?

I threw mine almost 2 years ago; no junk food in my house (junk food= no beneficial food or nutrients)

Since anything gets destroyed; basically anything you put in a microwave comes out as junk food or dead food how I sometimes like to call it 8)


----------



## rawresale (Jun 18, 2013)

An odd topic to have my first post on, I know, but I wanted to post the results that snopes.com had in testing this theory.

http://www.snopes.com/science/microwave/plants.asp


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 18, 2013)

> "As it turned out, even she was amazed at the difference, after the experiment which was repeated by her class mates a number of times and had the same result."



In thinking about this, all of these people could have used plastic containers in the microwave which could have leached out stuff into the water. Other than that, the items on the Scopes list would seem to be overridden by the experiment being repeated several times by her classmates.


----------



## rusty (Jun 19, 2013)

Men of science, men at sea drink sea water safely after purification, astronauts recycle urine.

Water does not kill plants people do.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think Shakespeare said it best: "There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, than are dreamt of in your philosophy". I'm not saying I believe this microwave story since this is the first I've heard of it, but there are some truly strange things that do turn out to be true. I frequently forget my tea until it's cold so I've often reheated the same cup twice or more in the microwave oven, and have done so for years. I guess I'm saying I hope this story isn't true! :shock: 

Here is a link to a short video regarding the "Water Memory Effect" someone mentioned previously. It presents some pretty compelling anomalies that suddenly make me wonder about water, something I always thought I fully understood and just took for granted.

http://odewire.com/170441/scientists-investigate-water-memory.html

macfixer01


----------



## Geo (Jun 19, 2013)

the entire surface of the earth is bombarded every day with radiation. from the visible spectrum to neutrinos, from gamma rays to X-rays. our atmosphere and magnetosphere protects the surface mostly but the global exposure is great. if microwaves damages water, its had 4.5 billion years to do it. not withstanding the fact that most of the water on earth came from comets that was exposed to extreme radiation in space.


----------



## mjgraham (Jun 19, 2013)

I think there need to be more groups in the test, at least two of each and maybe boil water on the stove also to see if that has an effect, I would like to think if were doing something to the water at a molecular level or lower we would see a change in the water to something else, but hey the project got a result.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 19, 2013)

"A rose by any other name would smell as sweet"

But this topic stinks, homeopathy is just another name for alchemy. There is no trace of science in the websites linked except for snopes.
The idea that water should have a memory is just ludicrous for anyone with the slightest insight in how matter works at the molecular level. And as a physicist I do.

Many get scared when they hear the word radiation but for a physicist every thing from radio waves to gamma rays is radiation and in that lies light, microwave ovens, x-rays, cellular phones, long wave radio, induction ovens, IR heaters and even a slow moving magnet is sending out electromagnetic radiation.
Some of these radiations are dangerous for us but there are no remaining radiation left in the object when you take away the source.
- You don't emit x-rays after a visit at the dentist.
- Water doesn't emit micro waves after the oven is turned off.
- A person with a tan isn't emitting UV-light when the sun is down.

Some of the radiation above is harmful, there are two different ways it could harm you.
1. The energy in a single wave is enough to break down chemical bonds (visual light, UV) or even ionize the atoms in the molecules. (X-ray, gamma radiation)
2. The collective energy is enough to heat you up as a burn damage. (Sun and a magnifying glass, IR-radiation from a melt, microwave leakage from an oven or transmitter)

The way a microwave oven works is that it is tuned to the vibration frequency of water, it makes water molecules shake violently and as heat is the same thing as random vibrations it heats up the material the water is part of. The energy in microwaves isn't enough to break down chemical bonds directly so the only way it affects is via direct heating and it could affect the balance of certain chemical reactions.
As for cooking water with a micro wave oven it does differ slightly compared to a normal pot. The energy is deposited in the bulk of material instead of at the edge. The turbulence isn't the same and local supersaturated areas could appear in the microwaved water, where the gases dissolved in water normally should outgass but the lack of nucleation points keeps it dissolved.
This is easily seen when adding instant coffee to a cup of hot microwaved water, all the dissolved gas is released in one instant and you have a "boil over". Citation marks as this isn't boiling, just dissolved gas that leaves the water, just like diet coke and mentos releases the dissolved carbon dioxide.
Other than that there shouldn't be any difference between boiled water in a microwave or on a stove.

For a real experiment, there should be a blinded study with several objects (plants) like the snoopes page. The person doing the cooking of the water should not be the same as the one watering the plants. Ideally a third or more persons should decide which plant looks healthiest.
You can't draw any conclusions from just one test subject. You don't know why the plant died... and even with a lot of subjects, if you do enough experiments you should get one experiment that gives a false proof. 8) 





Göran


----------



## resabed01 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm with you on this Göran,

As I always say, You can't believe what you read on the internet. Anybody can post anything and claim it's a fact backed up by "studies" but not show the sources. For example...

"From the conclusions of the Swiss, Russian and German scientific clinical studies"

Clinical studies of what? It doesn't say so we can only assume.

Cancer could be caused by a multitude of things and as humans we live too complex a life to pinpoint what could cause cancer in any of us. We all eat different things every day, we are exposed to unknown toxins in our enviroment. Some toxins have proven to cause cancer like PCBs and smoking. I don't think microwaving food or water falls into this catagory.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Jun 19, 2013)

In the near future I will test this unconfirmed hypothesis.

and test if it's claims are true.

Their is one thing that I learned in my Journey and that is the fact that you cannot isolate one subject since their are too many factors involved.


----------

